# need the MP design pros, new room build



## strawberrycough (Jul 14, 2008)

hello all

working on a attic grow room. ebb and flow system. would like 6 flowering plants and a area for seedings and veg. it is 7' by 9' and 66" tall at the sides and tapers to 81" at the middle.

2- 4 foot flouresent for seed and veg
1- 400 watt hps w/blue spectrum (small plug for HTG)  
rockwool plugs and blocks with hydroton medium.
all res. pumps and plumbing has been sourced and aquired

have 2 strains to start from seed

DP strawberry cough (hence the SN)
DP hollands hope (? why i picked a outdoor strain)

this is my first full scale grow. have done 2 plants in soil years ago.
with the wealth of knowledge here and my ability to make anything happen i wont fail.
:watchplant: 
attached is a artist rendering of the floor plan


----------



## King Bud (Jul 14, 2008)

I would try to find a different place to grow. Doing it in the attic is iffy, largely because the atmosphere up there is so variable. I know mine can get stifling hot. When you change the intake/exhaust of the attic, you're really messing with the whole house, so you better know what you're doing.

That's not to say that it's not doable.. just be aware it makes things more difficult. I'm sure I don't have to tell you that it's harder to get up there, too  .

It could maybe work.. if you sealed off the grow areas, and vented (both intake and exhaust) into other rooms (NOT into the attic, you'd be inviting issues of mold and what not, especially with hydro).

This is a bit beyond my skill level. Maybe some others will better help. :doh: 

Best of luck to ya :cool2:


----------



## strawberrycough (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks king!

the room is sealed, i lined the interior with 6mil poly and refletix insulation on the exterior. i am pulling conditioned air from in the house and exhausting out the roof top. i recently added a gable fan and soffit vents to keep attic ambient temps close to outside temperature.

guess that should have been noted in the original post


----------



## King Bud (Jul 14, 2008)

Yep, that sure makes things easier   
edit: woops, it was mentioned in your sketch, muh bad!

You certainly have enough floorspace to grow.. the height seems like the issue.

I am inexperienced with HID, but as I understand it, you need a minimum distance between the reflector and the ceiling, as well as a minimum distance from the plants themselves.

I don't know what these distances are, and I can't find it in the stickies right now. 

There might be ways around this.. in my recent time back, I quickly glanced at this grow which has a  water cooled hood. This is way beyond me, so you better get in touch with Gill if you take that path.

Another height issue is the fact that it's ebb and flow. The simplest system requires the grow space to rest on top of the reservoir.. eliminating even more height.

If you went with a system like this, then you could save on height. But it's more costly/complicated.

With this being your first hydro grow, I recommend not sprouting all the seeds at once. It would be a shame to lose them all if you forgot to adjust the water one weekend.

Even though you're venting out of the roof, I think it's a good idea to invest in a carbon filter. You never know.. maybe if the wind goes stagnant, and a bratty hooligan sniffs the right area.. you might end up with a break in or something. Just something to think about I guess


----------



## strawberrycough (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks again king!

scrubber will be in the works. dont want to draw any speculation!


i plan to keep the plants short- roughly 3 ft tall 
with resivoir that is wide but short in height- measures 10" bottom to lid.


----------



## camcam (Jul 14, 2008)

I would be more concerned with that chopper that might fly past or even circle in your area, however, with the right tools and anti-detection sheeting on the walls you can do it.....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hay bro, sounds good.. I want to see what the final product of the strawberry looks like. I got a month into flowering mine and got busted by the 5-0... Remimber, tell no one. In my case it was an ex... Also i would get an air cooled hood and have you thought of growing from clones.. Best way to grow. Also what type of hydro tyou going with... aero, bubblier, drip, flood and drain....?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is a link to what they looked like half way threw flower..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showgallery.php?cat=597


----------



## Smeden (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi there

Just wanted to say that growing in an addict has been a pleasant ride for me by now. But in the summertime its too hot, so there is like 2 months of non growing per year.

Heres couple of pics, the room is about 2,5x2,5x2,5 meters, but effective 2x1,5x1,8 m (free of lamp and walls under 1 m height) 

Start 50 seeds





End of week 5 - veg





Flower day 68 - 23 girls





And a pic of scrog setup with Arjans Haze #2





At my location the addic ia A+++ growhome material. Its nicely windy up there round the grow box I isolated with 10 cm "foam - or what they are called)


----------



## Elven (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks great.  cant wait to see the harvest pics.


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 11, 2008)

Lookin good! How many times did you top the plants- they look really bushy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2008)

Smeden said:
			
		

> Hi there
> 
> Just wanted to say that growing in an addict has been a pleasant ride for me by now. But in the summertime its too hot, so there is like 2 months of non growing per year.
> 
> ...


 
hahaha growing in a addict haha attic man im spellcheck haha naw that just cracked me up your a marijuana addict!!!! ahaha


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 12, 2008)

thats rite nice setup you got,  I do see you use rock pellets,  that works too?  awesome!!  do u get that at aqua stores?  pretty rock pellets is WORD!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks like your doing well.


----------



## Smeden (Aug 12, 2008)

Hehe im an attic addict. brb... :hubba: 

Well thx for the comments.

papabeach1 - I grow soil. The pellets is to keeping the top soil moist - easiers watering alot. Another thing, at the 5 plant arjans haze scrog pic, perhaps you can see that I under the repotting left the 5 liter pot about 7-8 cm up above the soil in the 25 liters. This I can promise you sucks water sooo fast. And gives me 7-8 cm extra dept to the roots - or atleast the plant thinks so.

Heres couple of snapshot of what I started up there about a week ago.

4 august - mh 18/6





10 august - mh 18/6





11 august - mh n scrog installation + timer set on 12/12





row 4 - sssdh - SensistarxS1 - Arjans Haze #2 - sssdh - PPP
row 3 - 2 pounder - Amnesia Haze - White Widow - Arjans Haze #2 - sssdh
row 2 - Ice - FoeberryxAK47/DSDv2 - SpaceQueenxLemonPrice - Arjans Haze #2 - Arjans Haze #2
row 1 - AK48 - Chrystal - Arjans Haze #2 - Arjans Haze #2 - sssdh
(row 1 is closest camera)

Cheers


----------



## Elven (Aug 12, 2008)

Please be my friend :hubba: :hubba:


----------

